

The History of Tron's User Interface - arcatek
http://jtnimoy.net/?q=178

======
rauar
Awesome work. I love the movie and one of the reasons are the visuals. Would
love to see a real site with such a theme and WebGL stuff :)

~~~
gee_totes
For Star Trek UI, there is this: <https://github.com/jayrobinson/LCARS-Guide>

------
gee_totes
Related: How Flash and Adobe AIR was used on JJ Trek:
[http://www.leebrimelow.com/full-interview-about-flash-and-
st...](http://www.leebrimelow.com/full-interview-about-flash-and-star-trek/)

